# Not super pleased with Asus



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2015)

My motherboard came back from RMA. Which went without any indication of what they were going to do. They had a pretty nice 5 step vague status system. I had took a sharpie and marked the mount plate to the board so I could see if the board was refurbished or replaced. However after about a week and a half of no communication other than "repair in progress" under my status URL I was greeted with my board missing my cooler mount bracket assembly and the bios chip not seated properly.

















I'm not very pleased about this. I have never done an RMA with asus. and while I have only ever dealt with EVGA as far as mobo RMAs go in the past I have dealt with several other GPU manufacturers for RMAs and nothing like this has happened. Is this something I should expect from Asus? Im happy its just a second system god forbid joe normal figure out how to submit an RMA and get this back.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 30, 2015)

Recurring theme with Asus motherboard RMA's
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/search/7141305/?q=ASUS+RMA&o=date&c[title_only]=1

Was the cooler mount the stock one or what ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'd contact ASUS about it, I've only ever had good experiences with ASUS RMA and tech support, but mistakes do happen.  I'd guess they'll probably ship you the missing bracket overnight.

The BIOS chip thing is a little annoying, but some of those sockets can be tight, I've seen new boards come like that.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> I'm not very pleased about this. I have never done an RMA with asus. and while I have only ever dealt with EVGA as far as mobo RMAs go in the past I have dealt with several other GPU manufacturers for RMAs and nothing like this has happened. Is this something I should expect from Asus? Im happy its just a second system god forbid joe normal figure out how to submit an RMA and get this back.



This is pretty standard, I RMA'd my Maximus V Gene 3 times and they literally never even touched it. I spent months wasting my time before just sending it back to Amazon and buying Gigabyte.

This is also their RMA template:
http://i.imgur.com/xE46snY.png

and this is what the board was doing between intermittently not detecting my HDDs.

http://i.imgur.com/ior9eOB.png

Never again will I give Asus a penny of my money. I sent them more than enough documentation of my rabid issues with the board and they refused even after 3 RMAs where they didnt touch it to even do an advance replacement, they wanted to waste another 3 months of my time.

Edit: Also, nothing worse than getting a production board with a pre-production bios, too.


----------



## xvi (Jun 30, 2015)

Never bothered with Asus's RMA, but I've never been particularly impressed with their products. Seems expensive for what you get. Paying for the name perhaps?

Edit: Seems like I've seen a lot of Asus RMA horror stories around here, rarely anything good. One would imagine with a name as well known as theirs, they'd want to keep a nice polish on it rather than tarnish it with the horror stories they're becoming infamous for.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2015)

xvi said:


> Never bothered with Asus's RMA, but I've never been particularly impressed with their products. Seems expensive for what you get. Paying for the name perhaps?
> 
> Edit: Seems like I've seen a lot of Asus RMA horror stories around here, rarely anything good.



Yep, Reddit has like 5 pages that are within the last month, yet they're still "brand of choice" for so many people. I really don't understand. This isn't new for them either, I had an A7N8X a long time ago with the exact same problem RMAing it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2015)

Batou1986 said:


> Recurring theme with Asus motherboard RMA's
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/search/7141305/?q=ASUS+RMA&o=date&c[title_only]=1
> 
> Was the cooler mount the stock one or what ?



It was just the stock one. This system is a file server and not used for gaming or anything. I have a few other systems for that. It just erks me. I mean how am I supposed to test if it's stable now? How can I check to make sure my problems don't reoccur? In 2 weeks when they finally send the bracket (assuming they do) if i run into issues will I be passed the (oh we fucked up heres a new one) phase?


----------



## Zakin (Jun 30, 2015)

My first ever experience with an Asus motherboard, probably five years ago, DoA. Got it replaced by Newegg at the time which was supposedly a brand new one, and it honestly was even. That one also was DoA, at that point I even tested all my pieces in a buddy's machine and they did work in fact. So after that I got a refund from Newegg and went MSI, so much better needless to say. I don't actually hate Asus as a company, but it left a really poor taste in my mouth.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> It was just the stock one. This system is a file server and not used for gaming or anything. I have a few other systems for that. It just erks me. I mean how am I supposed to test if it's stable now? How can I check to make sure my problems don't reoccur? In 2 weeks when they finally send the bracket (assuming they do) if i run into issues will I be passed the (oh we fucked up heres a new one) phase?



I would have demanded a new board straight up, as they clearly didn't QA it, nor provide a 'usable' board by standard. Make them pay for shipping as well. Escalate on them if they refuse.

Companies will never learn if you let them walk all over you and never hit them in the wallet for their negligence.


----------



## buildzoid (Jun 30, 2015)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Yep, Reddit has like 5 pages that are within the last month, yet they're still "brand of choice" for so many people. I really don't understand. This isn't new for them either, I had an A7N8X a long time ago with the exact same problem RMAing it.


They're my goto brand because I've never had an issue with any of the 3 boards I've bought from them and they have the best BIOSs. So far every Asrock board I've had was weird about voltages and RAM overclocking. The gigabyte boards I've used were good but still far of from the ASUS boards I've used.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2015)

buildzoid said:


> They're my goto brand because I've never had an issue with any of the 3 boards I've bought from them and they have the best BIOSs. So far every Asrock board I've had was weird about voltages and RAM overclocking. The gigabyte boards I've used were good but still far of from the ASUS boards I've used.



I just find it difficult to even get a working device from Asus. Even people that defend them until their face is blue on reddit, I got one to admit when he had trouble RMAing the board he literally just threw it away and bought another. The fact that a company can so blatently destroy all RMA experiences for years on end like this and still market to people gullible enough to buy their junk is impressive IMO.

They're basically the new DFI.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2015)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I just find it difficult to even get a working device from Asus. Even people that defend them until their face is blue on reddit, I got one to admit when he had trouble RMAing the board he literally just threw it away and bought another. The fact that a company can so blatently destroy all RMA experiences for years on end like this and still market to people gullible enough to buy their junk is impressive IMO.
> 
> They're basically the new DFI.



Was DFI that bad? I loved there boards but I'v never had to RMA with them.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> Was DFI that bad? I loved there boards but I'v never had to RMA with them.



DFI just had some pretty insane return rates from what I saw, I had chronic issues with all 3 boards I owned, my DFI infinity even had a blown mosfet, but that sucker kept chugging. Their QA was an abomination, but damn did those boards scream. 

Their support was at least responsive, unlike Asus.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 30, 2015)

I've actually been happy with the failure rate on their stuff from my limited purchase experience...  I've bought about 10 distinct ASUS things and only 1 of them have been bad.  The one that was bad was a pretty subpar RMA experience however (though it eventually worked out, way too much effort on my part was needed).


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 30, 2015)

I haven't had ASUS board problems so far. All four of their boards (that I have owned) have been good to go. The last one (H81) was rock solid, but not very customizable at all. (my fault for a lack of research)
My R9-280X OC and GTX-570 GPUs are also both solid performers.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 30, 2015)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I just find it difficult to even get a working device from Asus. Even people that defend them until their face is blue on reddit, I got one to admit when he had trouble RMAing the board he literally just threw it away and bought another. The fact that a company can so blatently destroy all RMA experiences for years on end like this and still market to people gullible enough to buy their junk is impressive IMO.
> 
> They're basically the new DFI.



I won't say it's hard to get a working device in my experience, actually quite the opposite, but they do need to totally redo their RMA system...  no denying that.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 30, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> Was DFI that bad? I loved there boards but I'v never had to RMA with them.


I never had an issue with their boards either, but moved on when new tech came out and they dropped out of existence


----------



## kiddagoat (Jun 30, 2015)

Seems to be a trend with ASUS.  As a bench technician I have had several experiences with their RMA/Tech Support.  Customer's would send their stuff out due to our agreement with ASUS and they sometimes would not even have touched the computer by the look of it or it would come back with another issue separate from the original issue.  I once had to plug the inverter and monitor cable from a laptop back in because they didn't do it.... customer thought the screen was broke...  

I have found when ASUS products work they are awesome but should you ever have a problem with them... look out.  My own personal experience with them... ASUS Xense...... they didn't support the headset at all only the card.... 18 months into the 3 year warranty found out the card only applied for 3 years... headset was 2 years... had to send it off to Sennheiser after numerous emails.

Had a Sabertooth Z77 from them die after 3 weeks.... they wanted me to take it back to the store that only had a 14 day return policy..... good thing I worked at the store I bought it from... 

For awhile at the store, there was a running joke ASUS was the back to back boomerang of the month winner, just couldn't keep their stuff out of the store....

I am leery of them that's for sure.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jun 30, 2015)

Have had several Asus boards and GPUs over the times, still have yet to encounter a failure.

Guess if I ever need to do an RMA I'll be doing some very detailed documentation, might decide to send it through the legal system if they decide to pull some stupid crap...


----------



## mroofie (Jun 30, 2015)

MSI and GIGABYTE


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 30, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> It was just the stock one. This system is a file server and not used for gaming or anything. I have a few other systems for that. It just erks me. I mean how am I supposed to test if it's stable now? How can I check to make sure my problems don't reoccur? In 2 weeks when they finally send the bracket (assuming they do) if i run into issues will I be passed the (oh we fucked up heres a new one) phase?



That's some BS
I could see if you had some aftermarket back plate or something on it and they decided it was a problem and removed it and forgot to put it back in the box.
But not reinstalling the stock one is just dumb and a how the hell did no one notice issue.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

I've had several ASUS boards, and none have been defective.  In fact my ASUS server board has been running 24/7 for 5 years with every fan plug and SATA adapter filled.  Keeping my fingers crossed.

In fact, the only motherboard I had to RMA was my system specs ASRock, but that RMA was a beautiful experience.  Top-notch customer service!


----------



## xvi (Jun 30, 2015)

mroofie said:


> MSI and GIGABYTE


For me, ASRock. Feature rich, reasonably priced, nice and stable.


----------



## mroofie (Jul 1, 2015)

xvi said:


> For me, ASRock. Feature rich, reasonably priced, nice and stable.


didn't list them because i never used them 

Asrock does have some nice prices though


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 1, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> Was DFI that bad? I loved there boards but I'v never had to RMA with them.


as i said in "your PC atm"
see ... just a is had no RMA with ASUS and my MVIIR is one of the cheapest board i ever bought, nice and stable too ...  i had countless Asus hardware and no RMA or issue of any sort, tho i have a DFI LanParty NF4D-UT and ... well ... as i could not RMA it as of today (obvious reason are obvious xD)... i try to figure the issue by myself  (well except Razer and Corsair,who were RMA'ed almost on a weekly basis ..., i never had any RMA, if i except a little MSI R9 270 Gaming)

as for ASUS still rocking a Striker Extreme with a E8400 @3.5 and a Asus GTX 760, main rig Asus MVIIR and ref R9 290 (soon to be replaced with another Asus card), a still kicking 8800Ultra and a "venerable" GF4 Ti 4200
user experience differ i guess ... if i don't need RMA i don't get a horrid customer service 



rtwjunkie said:


> I've had several ASUS boards, and none have been defective.  In fact my ASUS server board has been running 24/7 for 5 years with every fan plug and SATA adapter filled.  Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> In fact, the only motherboard I had to RMA was my system specs ASRock, but that RMA was a beautiful experience.  Top-notch customer service!


ASRock has some good RMA department i reckon (i did a RMA for a friend ... who didn't know what to do  )



xvi said:


> For me, ASRock. Feature rich, reasonably priced, nice and stable.





mroofie said:


> didn't list them because i never used them
> 
> Asrock does have some nice prices though


i had some ASRock board not bad at all, good price and quality (if you take the Extreme 4 and above )


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 1, 2015)

This is what I have so far gotten at around 7:30 ast night.


```
Dear ####,

We appreciate your time in reaching Escalations and I would like to personally express my deepest apology for all the inconveniences that you have had with ASUS.

I will go ahead and check on all the contacts that you have had with ASUS and I will get back to you as soon as it would be available.

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care

---------- Original Message ----------
From : ####@outlook.com
Sent : 6/30/2015 12:28:49 AM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject : <TSD> Satisfaction-USA(EN) : Did not Receive cooler mount 

[CASEID=#######]

Apply date : 2015/06/30 00:28:49(UTC Time)


[Contact Information]
Name : #####
Email Address : ####@outlook.com
Phone Number :#######
Country : United States

[Product Information]
Product Type : Motherboard
Product Model : M5A97 R2.0
Product S/N : #######

[Comment]
Subject : Did not Receive cooler mount
Topic : 2. Service Quality
Description : 
I just had my motherboard sent back to me from RMA. The board now does NOT 
HAVE the cooler mount bracket or screws. my RMA#: ######## Please advise on 
what to do! The BIOS chip was also NOT SEATED correctly!
```


So Now I will wait for the investigation as to what happened to me mount bracket....


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 1, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> This is what I have so far gotten at around 7:30 ast night.
> 
> 
> 
> So Now I will wait for the investigation as to what happened to me mount bracket....




inb4 "please send it to California for two weeks so we can inspect the board and get back with you".


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 1, 2015)

WELL I took the plunge about an hour ago and set a CPU cooler on the chip thermals are at about 40C just enough for me to look around the bios but not really do anything. Since the cooler is just sitting on the CPU. So far the first PCI-E slot os broken and wont detect my card. I can only boot using the second x4 slot.


----------



## adulaamin (Jul 1, 2015)

I had an Asus M5G that died. It took Asus 6 months to send me a replacement. They sent me a brand new M7G (which is great) although the wait wasn't. Best RMA experience I've had is from Intel and Sapphire.


----------



## xvi (Jul 2, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> i had some ASRock board not bad at all, good price and quality (if you take the Extreme 4 and above )


Yeah, the only ASRock board I've tried is my 990FX Extreme9, but it's been quite good to me.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 8, 2015)

its begun. They have apparently lost the first wave of pictures I sent them.


```
Hello Jhamaica,

No I am referring to the stock one that came mounted to the board. This has taken a long time and I have bought a second stock mount bracket to test the motherboard with until I can get this resolved. 

Unfortunately in doing so I have come to realize the board will not detect GPUs in the first PCI-E slot. HOWEVER It will post using the second PCI-E slot or the PCI slot. This is completely unacceptable. I did not send the board in the first time for a PCI-E problem and now the board has come back with that not functioning. Here is a link to the pictures.

http://img.techpowerup.org/150708/WP_20150629_006.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/150708/WP_20150629_005.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/150708/WP_20150629_003.jpg

I have also taken the liberty of sending them directly to techsupport@asus.com through my mail client. 


---------- Original Message ----------
From:ASUS TSD
To:XXXXXXX@outlook.com
Date:2015-07-08 02:12:37

Hello XXXXXXX,

Can you please provide me a picture of the board showing the BIOS that is not seated properly as well as the cooler mount bracket that is missing from the board?

Are you referrring to your own cooler mount bracket?

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care



---------- Original Message ----------
From : XXXXXXX@outlook.com
Sent : 7/1/2015 5:32:20 PM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject : Re:Re:<TSD> Satisfaction-USA(EN) : Did not Receive cooler mount  [ID=RWTM201506300XXXXXXX]      



[CASEID=WTM20150702XXXXXXX]



Hello,

I appreciate the assistance and await your findings. 
---------- Original Message ----------
From:ASUS TSD
To:XXXXXXX@outlook.com
Date:2015-06-30 23:06:38

Dear XXXXXXX,

We appreciate your time in reaching Escalations and I would like to personally 
express my deepest apology for all the inconveniences that you have had with ASUS.

I will go ahead and check on all the contacts that you have had with ASUS and I will 
get back to you as soon as it would be available.

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care
---------- Original Message ----------
From : XXXXXXX@outlook.com
Sent : 6/30/2015 12:28:49 AM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject :  Satisfaction-USA(EN) : Did not Receive cooler mount      
[CASEID=WTM201506300XXXXXXX]
Apply date : 2015/06/30 00:28:49(UTC Time)
[Contact Information]
Name : XXXXXXX
Email Address :XXXXXXX@outlook.com
Phone Number : XXXXXXX
Country : United States

[Product Information]
Product Type : Motherboard
Product Model : M5A97 R2.0
Product S/N : XXXXXXX

[Comment]
Subject : Did not Receive cooler mount
Topic : 2. Service Quality
Description : 
I just had my motherboard sent back to me from RMA. The board now does NOT 
HAVE the cooler mount bracket or screws. my RMA#: XXXXXXX Please advise on 
what to do! The BIOS chip was also NOT SEATED correctly!
```


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 8, 2015)

So, going not so well would not quite do this justice, huh?  It's a shame though that you have to be this persistent about sonething which should be a no-brainer for free publicity.  Every RMA done quickly and painlessly nets you lots of word of mouth advertising.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 8, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> So, going not so well would not quite do this justice, huh?  It's a shame though that you have to be this persistent about sonething which should be a no-brainer for free publicity.  Every RMA done quickly and painlessly nets you lots of word of mouth advertising.



Its not like im scamming them, or inexperienced either. I just want my damn board fixed. The actual RMA PDF they originally sent me was also a fine specimen I pretty much attempted to help them do their job.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 8, 2015)

Jeez that sucks Solaris. IMHO I think the service depends on which country you live in. My experiences with Asus RMAs has been fantastic. My previous uni hybrid-laptop (TAICHI31) had numerous problems and they were rectified extremely quickly - usually in under a week! I've had to put in 2 R9 280Xs and one motherboard as well and they were all replaced with new ones, though one R9 280X took about 3 months to come back and I ended up with a $50 credit note on top of the replacement card for the place I purchased them from due to the lengthy return time. Here in Australia my worst experience for service would have to be Gigabyte for computer hardware.

Keep us posted on what the outcome is for you situation.


----------



## kiddagoat (Jul 8, 2015)

@Solaris17, sorry to hear about your troubles but that is exactly the same sort of stuff I have gotten from them when I have had to contact them for either personal or a customer.  It is a damn shame.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 8, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've had several ASUS boards, and none have been defective.  In fact my ASUS server board has been running 24/7 for 5 years with every fan plug and SATA adapter filled.  Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> In fact, the only motherboard I had to RMA was my system specs ASRock, but that RMA was a beautiful experience.  Top-notch customer service!



About to send a ASRock mobo back so far it's been really pleasant and simple so far.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 8, 2015)

THE_EGG said:


> Jeez that sucks Solaris. IMHO I think the service depends on which country you live in. My experiences with Asus RMAs has been fantastic. My previous uni hybrid-laptop (TAICHI31) had numerous problems and they were rectified extremely quickly - usually in under a week! I've had to put in 2 R9 280Xs and one motherboard as well and they were all replaced with new ones, though one R9 280X took about 3 months to come back and I ended up with a $50 credit note on top of the replacement card for the place I purchased them from due to the lengthy return time. Here in Australia my worst experience for service would have to be Gigabyte for computer hardware.
> 
> Keep us posted on what the outcome is for you situation.


\

Will do! Hopefully it has a happier ending than its start!



kiddagoat said:


> @Solaris17, sorry to hear about your troubles but that is exactly the same sort of stuff I have gotten from them when I have had to contact them for either personal or a customer.  It is a damn shame.



I honestly didnt expect this at first from Asus. But apparently its pretty common. Hopefully it turns out. I will also make every attempt at not paying for shipping again.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 11, 2015)

Well today I got another email back. It appears as if they are attempting to maybe fix it eventually? or reimburse me ffor buying a mounting bracket? I really want the original on principle but It doesn't really matter at this point. My PCI-E slot is broke. Lets reply and see. Also when logging into my account on Asus and manually going into my account and looking at the replies updating of our email conversation appears to have stopped after the first response saying sorry. Maybe there system has not updated yet but according to the ticket on asus.com this conversation is not happening. He also reminded me not to reply directly to Asus tech support in a duplicate email I sent to techsupport@asus.com which he replied too.


```
** duplicate**

Please reply directly to the original email trend.

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care
```

The email he did respond to is of course listed below for the tech world's viewing pleasure. I can't put much on Jhamaica he is technically CS and not the RMA dpt. I'm trying to be patient with him because for all I know he is going through internal bureaucracy from the engineers, who I might add are probably using my god damn mount bracket as a coaster. But im not bitter. Today I get to take pictures of testing the machine before his questions become 3 week experiments. and scapegoats. Because you know testing a machine on bare minimums or a box arent stage 1 diagnostic practices for any tech or ex reviewer for that matter.


```
Hello XXXX,

Have you tried to take the board out of the chassis just to check if there is any grounding issue on your chassis? Have you tried to put in another graphics card or any other device on that particular PCI-E slot? Have you tried updating your BIOS just to make sure that this is not the one that is causing the problem?

The mounting bracket that you have purchased, is it working?

Please send me back an email ASAP for me to make all the necessary arrangement.

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care

---------- Original Message ----------
From : XXXXX@outlook.com
Sent : 7/8/2015 1:07:47 PM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject : Re:Re:Re:Re:<TSD> Satisfaction-USA(EN) : Did not Receive cooler mount [ID=XXXXXXXXXXX]

[CASEID=XXXXXXXXX]

Hello Jhamaica,

No I am referring to the stock one that came mounted to the board. This has taken a long time and I have bought a second stock mount bracket to test the motherboard with until I can get this resolved.

Unfortunately in doing so I have come to realize the board will not detect GPUs in the first PCI-E slot. HOWEVER It will post using the second PCI-E slot or the PCI slot. This is completely unacceptable. I did not send the board in the first time for a PCI-E problem and now the board has come back with that not functioning. Here is a link to the pictures.

http://img.techpowerup.org/150708/WP_20150629_006.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/150708/WP_20150629_005.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/150708/WP_20150629_003.jpg

I have also taken the liberty of sending them directly to techsupport@asus.com through my mail client.


---------- Original Message ----------
From:ASUS TSD
To:XXXXXXX@outlook.com
Date:2015-07-08 02:12:37

Hello XXXXXXX,

Can you please provide me a picture of the board showing the BIOS that is not seated properly as well as the cooler mount bracket that is missing from the board?

Are you referrring to your own cooler mount bracket?

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care



---------- Original Message ----------
From : XXXXXXX@outlook.com
Sent : 7/1/2015 5:32:20 PM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject : Re:Re:<TSD> Satisfaction-USA(EN) : Did not Receive cooler mount [ID=RWTM201506300XXXXXXX]



[CASEID=WTM20150702XXXXXXX]



Hello,

I appreciate the assistance and await your findings.
---------- Original Message ----------
From:ASUS TSD
To:XXXXXXX@outlook.com
Date:2015-06-30 23:06:38

Dear XXXXXXX,

We appreciate your time in reaching Escalations and I would like to personally
express my deepest apology for all the inconveniences that you have had with ASUS.

I will go ahead and check on all the contacts that you have had with ASUS and I will
get back to you as soon as it would be available.

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care
---------- Original Message ----------
From : XXXXXXX@outlook.com
Sent : 6/30/2015 12:28:49 AM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject : Satisfaction-USA(EN) : Did not Receive cooler mount
[CASEID=WTM201506300XXXXXXX]
Apply date : 2015/06/30 00:28:49(UTC Time)
[Contact Information]
Name : XXXXXXX
Email Address :XXXXXXX@outlook.com
Phone Number : XXXXXXX
Country : United States

[Product Information]
Product Type : Motherboard
Product Model : M5A97 R2.0
Product S/N : XXXXXXX

[Comment]
Subject : Did not Receive cooler mount
Topic : 2. Service Quality
Description :
I just had my motherboard sent back to me from RMA. The board now does NOT
HAVE the cooler mount bracket or screws. my RMA#: XXXXXXX Please advise on
what to do! The BIOS chip was also NOT SEATED correctly!
```

Of course if Asus wants to dance with me im more than ready for them. I will flood them with pictures and video of my various tests and results. I have cards and a few CPUs I will make it impossible to say no.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 11, 2015)

My response to the above email. I literally cannot make this any more clear. 


```
Hello Jhamaica,

I hope you are doing well this evening. Let me answer your questions in a straightforward way.

I have tested the motherboard outside of the chassis. In Fact I have NOT put the motherboard in a chassis since I received it from RMA and I have ONLY tested the machine on a test bed. More on this later.

I have tried 3 different graphics cards. 2x Asus 8500GT cards and a brand new MSI GTX750. None of these cards could display video in PCI-E x16 slot number 1.

For clarification I have taken the motherboard to my shop and recorded 2 different videos to help visualize the problem I am having as well as dispelling any doubts you may have to the authenticity of the complaint.

These 2 videos are located here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94JC3kTt6UU

The second is located here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBthcMgn1-Y

If you cannot see them clearly or at all please allow time for youtube to proccess them. They were recorded in HD. Please also notice the stock AMD mount bracket I had to purchase to test the machine.

For even further history and clarity of this motherboard issues here is a link to the original RMA PDF I provided to the RMA center.

https://nosillybeans

Since testing the motherboard after its return I can confirm the instability is gone. However as previously mentioned the mounting bracket which was stock was not on the board upon its return. Further more the PCI-E slot now does not function.

Here are some still pictures taken of the unit in daylight one in particular is the memory test passing.

http://img.techpowerup.org/150711/WP_20150711_005.jpg

The others are of the motherboard itself for authenticity and of the stock replacement bracket I had to purchase.

http://img.techpowerup.org/150711/WP_20150711_003004.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/150711/WP_20150711_010.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/150711/WP_20150711_011.jpg

This is a close up of the PCI-E slot that does not function this one is x16 electrically

http://img.techpowerup.org/150711/WP_20150711_009.jpg

Additionally the machine also passes prime95 CPU stress test and showed no sign of instability after 30min.

Here are some screen shots of the machine itself doing a small gpu render test with both GPU-Z and CPU-Z confirming that the second pci-e slot will only run in x4 mode.

http://img.techpowerup.org/150711/Untitled504.png

and the GTX750 here

http://img.techpowerup.org/150711/Untitled2.png

This is further backed up by the specifications page to the motherboard itself located here.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/M5A97_R20/specifications/

As you can also see in the above videos the card will only work in the black slot.

I have also flashed the bios as you have asked. twice in fact. Since I have received the board. In the video at this time you can see the revision number 2601. Which is the newest bios available for the board. As per the download located on the product specification page here.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/M5A97_R20/HelpDesk_Download/

http://img.techpowerup.org/150711/2601.png

I appreciate your time in helping with my situation. I understand you may not work in the RMA dept, I do however appreciate your attempt in rectifying this issue. I would like to be forward with you. I have many PCs and many years of experience building them. This system will be running 24/7 when it is complete. However had ?I been a regular consumer and this was my only system I would be worried and seriously inconvenienced at this situation. I appreciate your attention to detail and thoroughness but I would like to state that while I am happy with your help thus far personally Jhamaica I am not very pleased with the RMA department. If at all possible given the fact that this machine must run for prolonged periods of time in the future I would like to request a NEW replacement board if at all possible. If I absolutely must have this one reconditioned AGAIN I would like to have expedited shipping if possible. Have a nice night.


Regards,
Solaris
```


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 12, 2015)

If they still don't fix it I'd recommend pulling out some clauses from your consumer laws ( that is if you have any). Hopefully though after that most recent correspondence they will fix/replace it.


----------



## xorbe (Jul 12, 2015)

I fried a low-end ASUS board but I over-powered it with a huge SB overclock for like 2 year. My ASUS Hero VII is doing fine. *shrug* [H] forum has recurring complaints about endless waiting with ASUS rmas sometimes.


----------



## Luka KLLP (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow @Solaris17 I applaud you for being so patient :O 

I have a new build with an Asus mobo, thankfully nothing wrong with it (yet), I would definitely not handle this as well as you


----------



## Jetster (Jul 12, 2015)

Mention that other companies have Reps here at TPU.  I'm sure if you keep on them they will make it right eventually


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 12, 2015)

This has me hoping nothing ever happens to my ASUS board...  Not a good experience for sure.


----------



## xorbe (Jul 12, 2015)

Here's a fresh complaint about ASUS only honoring 3 years of a 5 year warranty, then shipping to the wrong address, then punching in the wrong S/N ... uh huh.
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1867393


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 15, 2015)

Got my response after a few days.


```
Hello XXX,

I will need to check on all the videos that you have provided for me to reevaluate your concern.

My apologies for all the difficulties that you are experiencing with the product and rest assured that we will be providing the best resolution on your concern.

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care
```

If I knew it would take this long I would have started using archaic modes of speech in my emails. like the first one would be normal but for each email I would use more archaic words and terms until finally it would be like having a conversation with shakespeare. just to see how far I could go before they noticed.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> Got my response after a few days.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Contacted Asus. Explained the rather large audience the site has, and how it would be in their best interest to resolve the issue quickly, lest their image become tainted.


----------



## xorbe (Jul 15, 2015)

"Drop an email to Cl-jolene with your RMA number. Add the @ASUS.COM to the end of that name to send the message."


----------



## xvi (Jul 15, 2015)

RCoon said:


> lest their image become tainted.


...more.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 16, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> Got my response after a few days.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




This is really nothing more than textbook bullshit outsourced support copy pasta, you've not yet even begun to escalate out of that black hole of shitstorm 

I deal with that allllll day at work


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 17, 2015)

```
Dear XXXX,
I have further endorsed your case to our Headquarter and I was advised that we can process a new RMA for the motherboard to be replaced. We can process an advanced replacement for your device which means that we will be sending you a replacement motherboard which is not a brand new one but our refurbished units are new and made for warranty replacement purposes.

I have already confirmed from our Repair Facility that there is a stock that we can send as soon as you have filled out the APS Forms needed for us to proceed with the Replacement. You will need to fill out the APS Forms and submit it online and it will take 24 to 48 hours for us to have it processed, then a replacement unit will be shipped out. You will have 14 days to return the defective unit back to ASUS for you not to be charged. As soon as we have received the original motherboard, it will take 10 business days to further evaluate that it’s free from any physical damage and the amount that we have put on hold on your credit card will be released. It would depend on your bank when it will show that it has been credited.

You do have a second option if you do not want to put an amount on hold on your Credit Card, that would be to send the motherboard back to our Repair Facility and as soon as we have received the motherboard, it will be replaced and I would assure you that the replacement board will perform to its full functionality. I will also be providing an expedited shipping label to minimize the travel time of your device.

Please let me know the option that would suit you best for us to have your concern resolved.Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care
```

Well that was a faster response than I had anticipated. I dont know how I feel yet about 





> replacement motherboard which is not a brand new one but our refurbished units are new and made for warranty replacement purposes.


 it almost sounds like they just fix up boards like mine test them and toss them in a pile meanwhile giving users parts with different SNs to make requests for new parts like mine 'fulfilled'. Does anyone have experience with this? Im going to opt for option 2 because there is no fucking way im giving them my CC number the last thing i want is $140 or w/e being held on my card for upto atleast 10+ days.


----------



## kiddagoat (Jul 17, 2015)

Sounds like a standard practice me.  People have this belief that when they RMA something be it a motherboard, video card, PSU, or hell even a part for  your car, the manufacturer will replace it with brand new components or parts.  That is not the case at all.  Having worked in a service center and being one of those who actually reads the fine print of warranty agreements, they generally follow the wording of...... repairs/replacements may include refurbished/repaired components or otherwise stated to bring products to a like-new and working condition.  

After the first RMA on a product they generally will disregard the S/N as you generally do not get the original item back unless you are talking a laptop or complete system unit.  

The hold for an advanced RMA is standard too, as long as you send the defective or otherwise faulty product back within 30 days, they do not charge you.

I have never had a hold put on my bank account or CC for RMA until after 30 days.


----------



## Woomack (Jul 17, 2015)

Manufacturer has to fix or replace product to other which is without any issues. It doesn't have to be new one. However in case of more expensive components, manufacturers are usually fixing them.
In my MVG, ASUS replaced CPU socket even though there was 1 burned pin , 2 bent and 1 or 2 missing. I guess that in case of ROG products they care some more about customers.
My last ASUS RMA took 5 weeks. No info what they fixed. At first ( after 3 weeks waiting ) they said that board is working perfectly fine. When I sent them really detailed description ( board simply didn't want to start ) then suddenly they found issues and fixed them in 1 day. After that I still had to wait 2 weeks till I got the board back.


----------



## xvi (Jul 17, 2015)

I got what appeared to be a brand new Corsair keyboard back from my RMA. I think it may have helped that I had the original box, original bags, and even original twisty ties saved in case this happened.
Kept the RMA process simple. "Three LEDs have died, two more are dying, attached is my invoice from Amazon and a photo of the dead/dying keys." It was pretty painless.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 20, 2015)

xvi said:


> I got what appeared to be a brand new Corsair keyboard back from my RMA. I think it may have helped that I had the original box, original bags, and even original twisty ties saved in case this happened.
> Kept the RMA process simple. "Three LEDs have died, two more are dying, attached is my invoice from Amazon and a photo of the dead/dying keys." It was pretty painless.



Consumable items like this are rarely if ever replaced with a refurb, since the refurbs basically don't exist or aren't worth the cost of refurbishing.


----------



## ironwolf (Jul 20, 2015)

General rule-of-thumb on computer part RMAs: expect a fixed/refurb part back.  If you do happen to get a new item back, consider yourself lucky.  Smaller stuff usually gets a new item back, but bigger stuff, generally no.  I sent a literally 40 day old hard drive (as in I had it for 40 days, not 40 days from the DOM) back on a 5-year warranty and got a refurb back.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 20, 2015)

WEll arent we beating a dead horse? The thread is about the situation not my preconceived notion on how an RMA should go, so no thank you. meanwhile its been a few days since I responded, I asked how much would be put on my card as a hold. I'm sure they must be looking into it since I have yet to receive a response. but it was the weekend so hopefully i hear back soon.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 20, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> ```
> Dear XXXX,
> I have further endorsed your case to our Headquarter and I was advised that we can process a new RMA for the motherboard to be replaced. We can process an advanced replacement for your device which means that we will be sending you a replacement motherboard which is not a brand new one but our refurbished units are new and made for warranty replacement purposes.
> 
> ...


 
I actually don't mind Refurbed items, and many times even seek them out for sale.  The reason is most refurbs have greater quality control due to smaller numbers, whereas mass-produced items only 1 out of every "X" gets checked.  I've had great luck with refurb quality.  My current motherboard is a refurb RMA, in fact, and has lasted twice as long as the initial purchase at least.


----------



## AloadovBallacks (Jul 23, 2015)

Asus customer support stinks big time I recently bought the maximus formula vii watch dog edition, when it arrived the game code had expired and the Bluetooth and wireless attachment the wires had broken off. When I called them to see where I stood they foobed me off to the supplier and the supplier did exactly the same and told me to call asus..  Overall poor customer support and quite a expensive motherboard


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 24, 2015)

Threatening the manufacturer with legal action for the ludicrous things they do only works if they are based around the country you live in. If they're halfway across the world in Taiwan, they simply don't care for your threats and probably don't (or pretend not to) speak proper English.

I've bought only MSI (H81I), GB (Z97MX G5 / H81M-S2PV) and ASRock (Z77 E3) and all of these boards are chugging along just fine. If I have to RMA, I have faith in all of them to do it properly (albeit a bit less for ASRock). I've heard way too many RMA horror stories with Asus motherboards, and specifically AM3+ to bother to buy their boards.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 31, 2015)

Had trouble with ASUS products in the past, most notably their laptops (2 of them), while a much older Toshiba el-cheapo laptop is still going strong after over 8 years of frequent use.

I have never really understood why people favor ASUS as a brand when they go shopping, Asus has been easily and constantly surpassed (price/quality wise) by MSI and Gigabyte, heck even Biostar is making strides these days and that's saying alot. Just recently my parents bought an Asus convertible, let's see how long that one holds up.

But then again, there are lots of companies that have really dropped the ball these days, but at least they scaled down their pricing along with that. Not so with Asus.

About after sales and support, the best Asus has done for my laptop was referring me to a help yourself-youtube video to replace a part, the only thing they didn't literally tell me was to go fuck myself.

Scratch one Asus customer here


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 31, 2015)

Pretty typical Asus behavior. I got a GPU back once in F@#King PARTS! It was in the static bag in a box. No popcorn or anything. You shook the box and it sounded like a tin can full of bolts. If I have to RMA anything to Asus I might as well just toss it in the trash.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/anyone-share-experience-with-asus-rma.197277/#post-3055919


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 5, 2015)

Well it has all finally come to an end. I received the board back from Asus on Monday. I have put it through multiple tests and it has been running fine. The full unedited email correspondence is below. The day they received my mobo the first time was 06/19/2015 I received my board back after reflow on 06/29/2015 I opened a ticket for a faulty fix on 06/30/2015 my refurbished replacement that tested fine arrived on 08/03/2015 I responded back after stress testing on 08/05/2015.

Total time without a working board was 46 days.


```
Hello Jhamaica,

I apologize for not getting back to you sooner. I have tested the board and everything is working great. I can now move forward with the machine assembly and prepare it for 24/7 operation.

I appreciate the time and patience you have had with me, I would also like to convey that you have been a fantastic contact to deal with at Asus.

Though I am not happy the situation took place I am happy you did your best to resolve the issue. Thank YOU for a job well done Jhamaica please have a ncie day!

-XXXXXXXXX


---------- Original Message ----------
From:ASUS TSD
To:XXXXXXXXX
Date:2015-08-04 21:20:01

Hello XXXXXXXXX,

It shows here that the replacement device has already been delivered last 8/3/2015 with a FedEx tracking number of XXXXXXXXX.

The device has been tested and passed all the benchtest before it has been sent out, please don't hesitate to contact us back if you will have any other issue.

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care



---------- Original Message ----------
From : XXXXXXXXX
Sent : 7/29/2015 12:27:46 PM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject : Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:<TSD> Satisfaction-USA(EN) : Did not Receive cooler mount  [ID=XXXXXXXXX]



[CASEID=XXXXXXXXX]



Hello Jhamaica,

My address is

XXXXXXXXX

Thank you
-XXXXXXXXX
---------- Original Message ----------
From:ASUS TSD
To:XXXXXXXXX
Date:2015-07-29 04:43:09

Hello XXXXXXXXX,

It has been noted, your device has been delivered to our Repair Facility. A 
replacement unit has been located to be tested before it will be sent out.

Can you please verify your shipping address for us to make sure that it will be 
delivered without delay.

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care
---------- Original Message ----------
From : XXXXXXXXX
Sent : 7/28/2015 4:01:47 AM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject : Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re: 
Satisfaction-USA(EN) : Did not Receive cooler mount  
[ID=XXXXXXXXX]      
[CASEID=XXXXXXXXX]
Hello Jhamaica,

I never received a mounting bracket from my original RMA the first time. I had to 
purchase one. 

I did not leave it on the board when I sent it back this time for PCI-E issue. I do not 
have an original one to provide as the board did not have one on it when I received it 
the first time.

Even if I were to have included the one I purchased it was not the original that had 
come with the board and may have caused issue.

Regards,

-XXXXXXXXX
---------- Original Message ----------
From:ASUS TSD
To:XXXXXXXXX
Date:2015-07-28 02:50:59

Hello XXXXXXXXX,

I apologized for the previous email however can you please verify if the mounting 
bracket that you are referring to is the original mounting bracket or the one that you 
have purchased?

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care
---------- Original Message ----------
From : XXXXXXXXX
Sent : 7/25/2015 6:00:22 AM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject : Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re: Satisfaction-USA
(EN) : Did not Receive cooler mount  [ID=XXXXXXXXX]
[CASEID=XXXXXXXXX]
Hello Jhamaica,

I have not included anything with the motherboard. I did remove the CPU mounting 
bracket however, Since it can be returned. I hope this is not a problem. I should have 
asked first. Otherwise I have not included any accessorizes.

Have a nice night
-XXXXXXXXX
---------- Original Message ----------
From:ASUS TSD
To:XXXXXXXXX
Date:2015-07-25 03:34:23

Dear XXXXXXXXX,

No worries, I have made all the necessary changes on the RMA so there will be no 
issue by the time that it will be keyed-in.

Just a question, have you included any accessories with the motherboard since the 
motherboard that you should have sent.

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care
---------- Original Message ----------
From : XXXXXXXXX
Sent : 7/24/2015 11:03:19 PM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject : Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re: Satisfaction-USA(EN) : 
Did not Receive cooler mount  [ID=XXXXXXXXX]      
[CASEID=XXXXXXXXX
Dear Jhamaica,

I have shipped the motherboard back with the label provided which includes RMA# 
XXXXXXXXX on it and the RMA checklist which needs to be included in the 
packaging according to the RMA instructions also has RMA#XXXXXXXXX on it. This 
will not be a problem will it? 
I appreciate the note to test the board before shipment. Thank you and have a nice 
day.

-XXXXXXXXX
---------- Original Message ----------
From:ASUS TSD
To:XXXXXXXXX
Date:2015-07-24 22:08:48

Dear XXXXXXXXX,

I have deleted the RMA#XXXXXXXXX and created a new RMA for us to replace the 
motherboard as soon as we received it in our Repair Facility.

The new RMA# is XXXXXXXXX, your original board is scheduled to be delivered on 
7/28/2015, I have requested for the replacement board to be tested before it will be 
returned.

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care
---------- Original Message ----------
From : XXXXXXXXX
Sent : 7/22/2015 4:48:43 AM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject : Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re: Satisfaction-USA(EN) : Did not 
Receive cooler mount  [ID=XXXXXXXXX]
[CASEID=XXXXXXXXX]
Hello Jhamaica,

I would not like a hold put on my card I will send the board back and wait for another 
one. Thank you for your time.

-XXXXXXXXX
---------- Original Message ----------
From:ASUS TSD
To:XXXXXXXXX
Date:2015-07-22 03:21:11

Dear XXXXXXXXX,

The estimated Cross ship hold amount is $100.

Please let me know if you would like to proceed with the Advanced RMA or would you 
like to settle with the other option.

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care
---------- Original Message ----------
From : XXXXXXXXX
Sent : 7/18/2015 10:20:31 PM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject : Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re: Satisfaction-USA(EN) : Did not Receive 
cooler mount  [ID=XXXXXXXXX]      
[CASEID=XXXXXXXXX]
Hello Jhamaica,

would you happen to know the amount that would be put on my card for hold?
---------- Original Message ----------
From:ASUS TSD
To:XXXXXXXXX
Date:2015-07-17 01:28:15

Dear XXXXXXXXX,
I have further endorsed your case to our Headquarter and I was advised that we can 
process a new RMA for the motherboard to be replaced. We can process an 
advanced replacement for your device which means that we will be sending you a 
replacement motherboard which is not a brand new one but our refurbished units 
are new and made for warranty replacement purposes.

I have already confirmed from our Repair Facility that there is a stock that we can 
send as soon as you have filled out the APS Forms needed for us to proceed with the 
Replacement. You will need to fill out the APS Forms and submit it online and it will 
take 24 to 48 hours for us to have it processed, then a replacement unit will be 
shipped out. You will have 14 days to return the defective unit back to ASUS for you 
not to be charged. As soon as we have received the original motherboard, it will take 
10 business days to further evaluate that it’s free from any physical damage and the 
amount that we have put on hold on your credit card will be released. It would 
depend on your bank when it will show that it has been credited.

You do have a second option if you do not want to put an amount on hold on your 
Credit Card, that would be to send the motherboard back to our Repair Facility and 
as soon as we have received the motherboard, it will be replaced and I would assure 
you that the replacement board will perform to its full functionality. I will also be 
providing an expedited shipping label to minimize the travel time of your device.

Please let me know the option that would suit you best for us to have your concern 
resolved.Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care
---------- Original Message ----------

From : XXXXXXXXX
Sent : 7/15/2015 7:59:56 PM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject : Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re: Satisfaction-USA(EN) : Did not Receive cooler 
mount  [ID=XXXXXXXXX]      
[CASEID=XXXXXXXXX]
Hello Jhamaica,

Please do I look forward to your decision.

-XXXXXXXXX
---------- Original Message ----------
From:ASUS TSD
To:XXXXXXXXX
Date:2015-07-15 05:26:27

Hello XXXXXXXXX,

I will need to check on all the videos that you have provided for me to reevaluate your 
concern.

My apologies for all the difficulties that you are experiencing with the product and rest 
assured that we will be providing the best resolution on your concern.

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care
---------- Original Message ----------
From : XXXXXXXXX
Sent : 7/11/2015 9:04:32 PM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject : Re:Re:Re:Re:Re:Re: Satisfaction-USA(EN) : Did not Receive cooler mount  
[ID=XXXXXXXXX]      
[CASEID=XXXXXXXXX]
Hello Jhamaica,

I hope you are doing well this evening. Let me answer your questions in a 
straightforward way.

I have tested the motherboard outside of the chassis. In Fact I have NOT put the 
motherboard in a chassis since I received it from RMA and I have ONLY tested the 
machine on a test bed. More on this later.

I have tried 3 different graphics cards. 2x Asus 8500GT cards and a brand new MSI 
GTX750. None of these cards could display video in PCI-E x16 slot number 1. 

For clarification I have taken the motherboard to my shop and recorded 2 different 
videos to help visualize the problem I am having as well as dispelling any doubts you 
may have to the authenticity of the complaint.

These 2 videos are located here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94JC3kTt6UU

The second is located here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBthcMgn1-Y

If you cannot see them clearly or at all please allow time for youtube to proccess 
them. They were recorded in HD. Please also notice the stock AMD mount bracket I 
had to purchase to test the machine.

For even further history and clarity of this motherboard issues here is a link to the 
original RMA PDF I provided to the RMA center.

https://files.slack.com/files-pri/T041GE50S-F07B8206M/download/rma_checklist.pdf

Since testing the motherboard after its return I can confirm the instability is gone. 
However as previously mentioned the mounting bracket which was stock was not on 
the board upon its return. Further more the PCI-E slot now does not function.

Here are some still pictures taken of the unit in daylight one in particular is the 
memory test passing.

http://img.techpowerup.org/150711/WP_20150711_005.jpg

The others are of the motherboard itself for authenticity and of the stock replacement 
bracket I had to purchase.

http://img.techpowerup.org/150711/WP_20150711_003004.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/150711/WP_20150711_010.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/150711/WP_20150711_011.jpg

This is a close up of the PCI-E slot that does not function this one is x16 electrically

http://img.techpowerup.org/150711/WP_20150711_009.jpg

Additionally the machine also passes prime95 CPU stress test and showed no sign 
of instability after 30min.

Here are some screen shots of the machine itself doing a small gpu render test with 
both GPU-Z and CPU-Z confirming that the second pci-e slot will only run in x4 mode.

http://img.techpowerup.org/150711/Untitled504.png

and the GTX750 here

http://img.techpowerup.org/150711/Untitled2.png

This is further backed up by the specifications page to the motherboard itself located 
here.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/M5A97_R20/specifications/

As you can also see in the above videos the card will only work in the black slot.

I have also flashed the bios as you have asked. twice in fact. Since I have received 
the board. In the video at this time you can see the revision number 2601. Which is 
the newest bios available for the board. As per the download located on the product 
specification page here.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/M5A97_R20/HelpDesk_Download/

http://img.techpowerup.org/150711/2601.png

 I appreciate your time in helping with my situation. I understand you may not work in 
the RMA dept, I do however appreciate your attempt in rectifying this issue. I would 
like to be forward with you. I have many PCs and many years of experience building 
them. This system will be running 24/7 when it is complete. However had ?I been a 
regular consumer and this was my only system I would be worried and seriously 
inconvenienced at this situation. I appreciate your attention to detail and 
thoroughness but I would like to state that while I am happy with your help thus far 
personally Jhamaica I am not very pleased with the RMA department. If at all 
possible given the fact that this machine must run for prolonged periods of time in 
the future I would like to request a NEW replacement board if at all possible. If I 
absolutely must have this one reconditioned AGAIN I would like to have expedited 
shipping if possible. Have a nice night.
Regards,
XXXXXXXXX
---------- Original Message ----------
From:ASUS TSD
To:XXXXXXXXX
Date:2015-07-11 04:48:25

Hello XXXXXXXXX,

Have you tried to take the board out of the chassis just to check if there is any 
grounding issue on your chassis? Have you tried to put in another graphics card or 
any other device on that particular PCI-E slot? Have you tried updating your BIOS just 
to make sure that this is not the one that is causing the problem?

The mounting bracket that you have purchased, is it working?

Please send me back an email ASAP for me to make all the necessary arrangement.

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care
---------- Original Message ----------
From : XXXXXXXXX
Sent : 7/8/2015 1:07:47 PM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject : Re:Re:Re:Re: Satisfaction-USA(EN) : Did not Receive cooler mount  
[ID=XXXXXXXXX]      
[CASEID=XXXXXXXXX]
Hello Jhamaica,

No I am referring to the stock one that came mounted to the board. This has taken a 
long time and I have bought a second stock mount bracket to test the motherboard 
with until I can get this resolved. 

Unfortunately in doing so I have come to realize the board will not detect GPUs in the 
first PCI-E slot. HOWEVER It will post using the second PCI-E slot or the PCI slot. 
This is completely unacceptable. I did not send the board in the first time for a PCI-E 
problem and now the board has come back with that not functioning. Here is a link to 
the pictures.

http://img.techpowerup.org/150708/WP_20150629_006.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/150708/WP_20150629_005.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/150708/WP_20150629_003.jpg

I have also taken the liberty of sending them directly to techsupport@asus.com 
through my mail client. 
---------- Original Message ----------
From:ASUS TSD
To:XXXXXXXXX
Date:2015-07-08 02:12:37

Hello XXXXXXXXX,

Can you please provide me a picture of the board showing the BIOS that is not 
seated properly as well as the cooler mount bracket that is missing from the board?

Are you referrring to your own cooler mount bracket?

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care
---------- Original Message ----------
From : XXXXXXXXX
Sent : 7/1/2015 5:32:20 PM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject : Re:Re: Satisfaction-USA(EN) : Did not Receive cooler mount  
[ID=XXXXXXXXX]      
[CASEID=XXXXXXXXX]
Hello,

I appreciate the assistance and await your findings. 
---------- Original Message ----------
From:ASUS TSD
To:XXXXXXXXX
Date:2015-06-30 23:06:38

Dear XXXXXXXXX,

We appreciate your time in reaching Escalations and I would like to personally 
express my deepest apology for all the inconveniences that you have had with ASUS.

I will go ahead and check on all the contacts that you have had with ASUS and I will 
get back to you as soon as it would be available.

Thank you.

Jhamaica P
ASUS Customer Care
---------- Original Message ----------
From : XXXXXXXXX
Sent : 6/30/2015 12:28:49 AM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject :  Satisfaction-USA(EN) : Did not Receive cooler mount      
[CASEID=XXXXXXXXX
Apply date : 2015/06/30 00:28:49(UTC Time)
[Contact Information]
Name : XXXXXXXXX
Email Address : XXXXXXXXX
Phone Number : XXXXXXXXX
Country : United States

[Product Information]
Product Type : Motherboard
Product Model : M5A97 R2.0
Product S/N : XXXXXXXXX

[Comment]
Subject : Did not Receive cooler mount
Topic : 2. Service Quality
Description : 
I just had my motherboard sent back to me from RMA. The board now does NOT 
HAVE the cooler mount bracket or screws. my RMA#: XXXXXXXXX Please advise on 
what to do! The BIOS chip was also NOT SEATED correctly!
```


----------



## AsRock (Aug 5, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> Well it has all finally come to an end. I received the board back from Asus on Monday. I have put it through multiple tests and it has been running fine. The full unedited email correspondence is below. The day they received my mobo the first time was 06/19/2015 I received my board back after reflow on 06/29/2015 I opened a ticket for a faulty fix on 06/30/2015 my refurbished replacement that tested fine arrived on 08/03/2015 I responded back after stress testing on 08/05/2015.
> 
> Total time without a working board was 46 days.
> 
> ...



WOW what a load of bollocks, i be thinking twice before having any thing from them.

Thanks for the update


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 6, 2015)

46 days. Shit.

Consider the total price of that service request for Asus, all those e-mails sent and the time spent. Ridiculous! They could have sent you another motherboard for that money.

I also work in customer service, be it on the phone, but a single phone call from a customer with a service requests costs, on average, about 8-10 euro. Do the math :O


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 6, 2015)

Vayra86 said:


> 46 days. Shit.
> 
> Consider the total price of that service request for Asus, all those e-mails sent and the time spent. Ridiculous! They could have sent you another motherboard for that money.
> 
> I also work in customer service, be it on the phone, but a single phone call from a customer with a service requests costs, on average, about 8-10 euro. Do the math :O



Keep in mind it's all out sourced, so it's more like $1.50 USD. They also screw you by making you pay shipping.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 8, 2015)

I've been avoiding Asus for a while now due to similar issues. I had an Asus i55 Sabertooth that is labelled on the box, motherboard, website etc as being a Tuf series board with the logo etc. so according to their own info it has a 5 yr warranty. It stopped working with a PCIe lane issue after just 4 yrs, so spent months literally trying to get it fixed just to have them say, yes its defective, but only has a 3 yr warranty! I showed them their own website, documents etc etc saying otherwise but it was like talking to a wall, so never got it fixed.
Of all the computer items in the past 10 yrs I've had fail, most by far have been Asus. I avoid them now for myself, family and customer builds with service like that...


----------



## Jeffredo (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh great.  I have a dead LAN on my Z97-A and am going to send it in.  Hopefully they won't try to deny it over the broken PCI-E retention clip.  Or take until Christmas to send it back.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2015)

Jeffredo said:


> Oh great.  I have a dead LAN on my Z97-A and am going to send it in.  Hopefully they won't try to deny it over the broken PCI-E retention clip.  Or take until Christmas to send it back.



gods speed


----------



## Jeffredo (Sep 1, 2015)

Just bought a Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H to replace it.  When/if the ASUS gets fixed and returned I'll sell it.


----------

